# ER-Modell erstellen



## michelle89 (16. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

beschäftige mich gerade während meines Studiums mit MS Access und muss aus einem vorgegebenden Text ein ER-Modell erstellen. Hab das mal angehangen und würde gerne wissen, ob das ungefähr korrekt ist?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Technoblade (16. Mai 2011)

Sieht so weit ganz gut aus. Aber du solltest dir nochmal ein par Gedanken zu den Kardinalitäten bei den Beziehungen Artikel <-> Schienensystem und Artikel <-> Zubehör machen und den Text nochmal genau lesen. Den Fehler da mal ein c zu vergessen mache ich auch immer gerne , daher achte ich mittlerweile besonders drauf.

Eine andere Sache ist, dass der Hinweis zum Zubehör, der in der Aufgabenstellung erwähnt wird, in deinem Diagramm gar nicht auftaucht, sondern nur die technische Zeichnung die in extremen Fällen beigefügt wird. Darüber solltest du auch nochmals nachdenken.

Einen weiteren Gedanken wäre es Wert ggf. eine eigene Entität aus der technischen Zeichnung zu machen, da diese ja momentan 3x vorkommt.

Grüße Technoblade

PS: Wenn dir das Zeichnen per Hand mal zu nervig werden sollte, dafür gibt es auch kostenlose Programme. Eins davon ist Dia. Ist zwar teilweise ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig in der Anwendung, aber ist mir immer noch lieber als immer manuell zeichnen zu müssen.


----------



## michelle89 (17. Mai 2011)

Hey,

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort Technoblade. Also ich würde ja weiterhin meinen das die Kardinalität Artikel <-> Schienensysteme stimmt. Zitat: "...und die meisten Artikel sind einem und in Ausnahmefällen auch mehreren Systemen zugeordnet." Da erscheint mir 1:m logisch oder? Bei Artikel <-> Zubehör geb ich dir recht. Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass jeder Artikel ein Zubehör hat. Würde dann die Beziehung mc:m lauten? Gibts die überhaupt?

Den Hinweis würde ich als Attribut zur Verbindungsentität "besitzt" dazufügen, wenn man das machen darf?!

Die technischen Zeichnungen hab ich versucht zu unterteilen. Artikelzeichnung, Schienenzeichnung, Zubehörzeichnung.

Danke auch für das Programm. Damit werd ich dann das fertige Bild erstellen.

Grüße Michelle


----------



## Technoblade (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, mc:m gibt es und ist genau für solche Fälle gedacht.
Du schreibst es selber:
"...und die meisten Artikel sind einem und in Ausnahmefällen auch mehreren Systemen zugeordnet."
Die Meisten sind nicht alle. Und genau in solchen Fällen setzt man mc:m ein. Auf der Seite des Schienensystems muss also mc stehen. Ebenso beim Zubehör.

Was den Hinweis betrifft, so müsste ich mir darüber auch noch ein wenig mehr Gedanken machen, aber der Ansatz !kann! richtig sein.


----------

